
Life May Have Once Existed on the Moon - cpncrunch
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-mars/a22539783/life-may-have-once-existed-moon/
======
tomrod
It's nice to imagine the hypothesis. How can we validate, since we can't prove
there was never life on the moon (can't prove a negative)?

~~~
mkempe
Down here we'd do it with geology, up there it will be done with selenology.

